# new to baby rabbits



## lilb-2009 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hiya just wondering if any one could give me any tips my rabbit had 9 baby's unfortunately lost 1 .
They are 2weeks old 2day seem to be doing well eyes open walking round the Hut they seem to be trying to eat mothers food. 
I have started cleaning their eyes because they were going a little bit sticky.
There are two really small ones bit worried about loosing them but i have a 5month old n can not feed them .
Any tips will be very helpfull.
thank you


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Im afraid I have no experience but good luck to you with them I hope they all get through the next few crucial weeks!!!
Would love to see afew piccies if you have the time!! xx


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

my rabbit had 6 bunnies and only 1 survived, so what every you are doing must be right! I would keep them inside, and just keep them warm, and make sure mom has plenty of food and water, sorry don't mean to state the obvious! But i would contact your vet about the runny eye, doesn't sound good.

Post some pics and let us know how they get on.


Good luck


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

The sticky eyes could just be them opening up. Some takes longer than others, and you need to be careful not to force them.

Its normal to lose the odd weak one, this is why they have litters, as the survival rate isnt always good.
Make sure she has good quality food and hay, and that she is protected from both heat and cold. Draughts and damp will kill them.

If they have made it to 2 weeks, then theres a good chance they will make it to adulthood, but nothing is a guarantee. Its been years since ive bred rabbits, and i only ever had one problem with a litter.


----------



## lilb-2009 (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks and i will put picz on tomorrow there eyes seem to be ok now


----------



## Agilitydog (May 2, 2009)

If they lived to 2 weeks already then I think they will make it. Another week or so they will start eating the mom's food and be prepared because at around 4 weeks they start eating a lot. I think they will be okay..My experience with breeding is that after the 2 week mark they are very likely to survive.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I would do nothing different to be honest.
As has been said ocassionally some do die but if they have got to 2 weeks old they are heading in the right direction.
Hopefully the bigger of the litter will start eating hard food and leave the smaller ones with extra feeds from mum and they will catch up.


----------



## lilb-2009 (Apr 27, 2009)

ya they all seem to be eatin food when out in run 4 first time 2day they loved it


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

awwww there very cute and lovely colours too


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww soooooooooooooooooo cute 

i wish people would stop putting pics on here it just makes we want more and more pets and i anly have so much room lol :tongue_smilie:


----------



## lilb-2009 (Apr 27, 2009)

there is 8 bt hard 2 get them all they so active now it funny that the mum the one on own and the dad like one of the babys white n brown.


----------



## BeatrixPotter (Apr 3, 2009)

They are so so cute! I want one!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous babies


----------



## SpinningJenny (May 4, 2009)

Hey there!

To be sure the babies put on weight every day which they have to, you can weigh them once in 24 hours. Only if they loose weight, you should interfere, for example by holding the mother, so the smallest babies are able to drink some milk. But please only do so, when the babies loose weight, otherwise it`s too much stress for the mother and you`ve got the danger she`ll not suckle the others either.
To stimulate the milk production, you can feed the mother dried stinging nettle, it contains a lot of minerals. Fennel and celery are perfect because of their content of calcium. 
A lot of baby rabbits die at the age of 4 weeks to 10, 12 weeks because of parasites in the intestines. To avoid these losses, please check the feaces for coccidia and also for nematodes. It`s important to collect the feaces over the period of three days from the baby-rabbits, because often the mother does not excrete the parasites, but the babies are highly infected.

All the Best to the young family!
I hope the father is separated from the mother, otherwise you get a new litter soon. The mother can get pregnant again from the moment of birth on.

greetz,
Jenny

(please note that english is not my mother tongue)


----------

